# Trying to identify type of 3 bottom trip plow



## Lisa Little (Aug 18, 2018)

Just bought this plow. Was told could be an oliver. Can anyone help identify


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Another welcome Lisa! What tractor are you pulling the plow with? I agree with Graysonr about showing off your tractor in our registry. We're screaming for more tractors to use in our monthly contest! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The frame work on the plow sure looks to be of the Oliver design.


----------



## Lisa Little (Aug 18, 2018)

I have never seen an oliver with spoked wheels though. Any ideal what year it may be


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

The oliver 35 came out in '37 and IMO could have handled the 3 bottoms. So any time after that would be possible. This photo came from www in an oliver search. Looks very similar if not the same.


----------



## Lisa Little (Aug 18, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> View attachment 39683
> 
> The oliver 35 came out in '37 and IMO could have handled the 3 bottoms. So any time after that would be possible. This photo came from www in an oliver search. Looks very similar if not the same.





Graysonr said:


> View attachment 39683
> 
> The oliver 35 came out in '37 and IMO could have handled the 3 bottoms. So any time after that would be possible. This photo came from www in an oliver search. Looks very similar if not the same.


Thank you so much.


----------

